# Apartment rental recommendations



## Catira (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok.. flights are booked now to find a small apartment to stay in for a week. If you have an apartment you have rented in Paris that you would recommend can you please let me know. Hoping to stay in the 7th arrondissment or maybe Latin Quarter.

Thanks


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 27, 2011)

Suggest you try VRBO.com  I have used them in the states with great success but not overseas.

You might also try airbnb.com for a bargain.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 27, 2011)

We've rented apartments in several European cities, including Paris. (Unfortunately, I don't have the details of the Paris one, although ours was a 2 bedroom so probably larger than you need.)  I know others have had success with vrbo, but I've preferred to use rental agencies.  I usually do quite a bit of online research to look at photos, reviews, negative postings, etc.,  Some of the agencies I've found through listings in tour books like Fodors, Frommers, etc.,  

What I like about the agencies is they always have someone in the city who meets you at the apartment when you arrive to explain how everything works and can be available if you've got any issues during your stay.  You can probably get a slightly less expensive place by renting from an individual on vrbo, but the agencies have usually done some additional screening before they take a listing, they are in the properties regularly to be sure they're kept up, etc.  Some of the agencies also list on vrbo as well - you can usually spot those listing if you've done some research.

The good news is that I don't think I've ever ended up in a place that we weren't fine with - some nicer than others depending upon what we paid, but none that weren't "as described" on the agency's listing.


----------



## abbekit (Jun 27, 2011)

*Slow Travel website*

Try the Slow Travel site for this info. They are the TUG of European apartment info.

http://www.slowtrav.com/


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 9, 2011)

We rented through www.vacationinparis.com and found them easy to work with and the apartment we rented exactly as it was on the website.  Would highly recommend them!  We stayed in the Marais in a 3 bedroom, so probably not what you're looking for.  I think if you are in the 5th, Marais, or 7th (especially near the Champs du Mars) you'll be happy with the location.

We rented once several years back in the 7th.  Great location but TERRIBLE apartment and TERRIBLE rental agency (www.yellowstay.com).


----------

